
Show HN: Lagom – A simple homepage for your browser with a new design every day - vpanyam
http://lagom.io
======
vpanyam
Some of the designs: [http://imgur.com/a/Eyb6P](http://imgur.com/a/Eyb6P)

------
kseistrup
It would be nice to be able to choose a 24h clock. We don't use AM/PM where I
live.

------
davidkanter14
Awesome Stuff Guys!

